# recent image of blue eye Rattler



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

One of my recently born Baja Rattlers in close up


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

*want* stunning!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> *want* stunning!!


This is going to be a very nice project for the next 10 years.

She is gravid again

Regards

Graeme


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Is this a species/sub species that is not found in private collections that much and you are building up the captive bred stock? 

Either way its a beautiful looking animal and a stunning picture. Jealous of both your skills with the camera and the snakes.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

George_Millett said:


> Is this a species/sub species that is not found in private collections that much and you are building up the captive bred stock?
> 
> Either way its a beautiful looking animal and a stunning picture. Jealous of both your skills with the camera and the snakes.


George,

They are widespread in European collections but my pair seem to be producing a nice morph. The clutch at 9 was larger than usual for this species and even the normal coloured babies look significantly different from the adults did at the same age.

I will grow them all on and she what happens to them as they mature and see if breeding produces anything interesting.
The little ones are well spikey!

Graeme


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Best of luck with your project then and I hope there are no issues with the young. 

And to ask the really dumb question, if the 'normal' ones in previous clutches are different to normal Baja rattlers how can you be sure this is just some new morph not a new sub-species??


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

George_Millett said:


> Best of luck with your project then and I hope there are no issues with the young.
> 
> And to ask the really dumb question, if the 'normal' ones in previous clutches are different to normal Baja rattlers how can you be sure this is just some new morph not a new sub-species??


I cant be sure, and thats one reason I've decided to keep all and do a long term project to see if there is anything here or pure fluke

either way they are a nice little species to work with.


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

That snakey looks gorgeous!


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I cant be sure, and thats one reason I've decided to keep all and do a long term project to see if there is anything here or pure fluke
> 
> either way they are a nice little species to work with.


Raymond Hoser has seen the photos of these rattlers, so I expect he'll decide if they're a subspecies or not. He may even name them for you if you're lucky.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> One of my recently born Baja Rattlers in close up
> 
> image


 
Looking forward to seeing these Graeme!

Best 

Alex.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

News has come back from Hoser. Good news Graeme! These are a subspecies! Unfortunately, Hoser has run out of friends and relatives to name them after, but his daughter has four goldfish named after the teletubbies, so you are now the Worlds first owner of :- Crotalihoserii tinkywinkyii.


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

southwest vipers said:


> Raymond Hoser has seen the photos of these rattlers, so I expect he'll decide if they're a subspecies or not. He may even name them for you if you're lucky.


crotalus northerni basterdi?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

naturally wild said:


> crotalus northerni basterdi?


need.


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Jokes about he who should never of got his license back aside how does on go about proving it is a new sub species and getting it named?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

George_Millett said:


> Jokes about he who should never of got his license back aside how does on go about proving it is a new sub species and getting it named?


Oh, that bits easy! Just notice a few subtle differences between specimens of the same species, then rename both of them. After a friend or neighbour. Then put it all on the Internet and expect everyone to acknowledge the new names.


----------

